# Amount of beet pulp to feed milking does??



## Ride4ever (Aug 7, 2013)

I have a 50 lb bag of beet pulp and I have never fed it. What is the pulp to water ratio? And how long do I need to soak it? Could I just soak it all night/day whichever it is? Can I feed it to kids? What would be the correct amount that a milking doe should be given? Should they be given as much as they want? Is it possible to feed it dry? I have heard it can be really bad for them. Can I mix it with grain(oats, corn, and wheat)? Thanks everybody. If you only want to answer one question then the one about the pulp to water ratio is the most imporant.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

I have a saanen doeling I am trying to put weight/growth on. She gets 2 cups dry mixed with her 2 cups alfalfa pellets and 1 cup sweet feed.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

You don't need to soak it, but if you want to you can soak it in hot water for a few hours (3-4), one part beet pulp, with 2-3 parts water. Doesn't really matter if you put too much water in, you drain it anyways.

The amount you feed all depends on the doe, how much she's milking and what exactly you are hoping to achieve with it. Obviously the more weight you want on her, and the more you want to barrel her out, would mean you'd feed a greater amount.

It can be mixed with other feed, and kids can have it.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Ride4ever said:


> What is the pulp to water ratio? And how long do I need to soak it? Could I just soak it all night/day whichever it is? Can I feed it to kids? What would be the correct amount that a milking doe should be given? Should they be given as much as they want? Is it possible to feed it dry? I have heard it can be really bad for them. Can I mix it with grain(oats, corn, and wheat)? Thanks everybody. If you only want to answer one question then the one about the pulp to water ratio is the most imporant.


We put 1 or 2 cups of pellets in a 5 quart ice cream bucket, filled it up with water and let it sit overnight or all day. Yes, you can feed soaked beet pulp to your kids. Dry pellets could be a problem due to their size unless your kids are older and can handle them. It really doesn't take a lot of beet pulp to reap the rewards - I don't think I would be feeding much more than about 1/2 to 1 lb per animal. Beet pulp only provides about 11% protein and you need to remember that when you are mixing feeds of different protein levels you are lowering the higher protein level to the lower one. Yes, you can feed beet pulp dry. Yes, you can mix it with other grains but you need to remember that beet pulp tends to be an acquired taste so don't be surprised if they sort it out and don't eat it for a while.


----------



## Ride4ever (Aug 7, 2013)

i thought that beet pulp had a 22% protein level? i will try soaking some and adding molasses to it to make it more appetizing. i need them all a bit fatter for shows. 

Sent from my AK351 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

No. Beet pulp has low protein.


----------



## Ride4ever (Aug 7, 2013)

You are right. i looked at my feed sheet and beet pulp has 22% FIBER and 11% protein. sorry

Sent from my AK351 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## Ride4ever (Aug 7, 2013)

so i tried giving it to them this morning and they all sniffed at first, but then were not interested. however i then tried draining the water out of it and put the water in one of my pens with only one doe and she drank the entire bucket! but didn't want the beet pulp itself. i am wondering if adding some sort of sweetener to it would help? or maybe just offering the water by resoaking the pulp?

Sent from my AK351 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I just add dry beet pulp to my feed. My girls won't eat anything soaked in water and all wet. Have you tried feeding them a little dry?


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

Having had a horse choke on beet pulp (which was soaked, just not all the way) I will NEVER feed it dry. Some people don't have a problem but it's just not worth the risk IMO. I've also never had big success with weight gain from it, it's pretty much just a filler. I would look for something high in either protein or fat for weight gain.


----------



## lovinglife (Jun 6, 2013)

So what would be the reason to add beet pulp to a feeding routine?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Helps with weight gain.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Beet pulp is used to up milk production, boost weight gain, "barrel" them out more for shows (for dairy goats), or it can be used as a filler.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Forgot to mention that my best pulp is shredded..


----------

